# Wie beziehe ich die Gateway nummer



## Jaze (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Wie beziehe ich bei Netcologne die standard Gateway nummer?
Ich verzweifle total die netcologne service leute wollen mir keine infos geben.
Danke im voraus

Jaze


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Netcologne ist dein Internetprovider, nehme ich an?
Ich nehme auch an, dass diese Internetverbindung eine Standverbindung ist, d.h. du musst dich nicht einwählen.

Wenn du die IP Adresse automatisch zugewiesen bekommst, dann bekommst du auch den Standartgateway zugewiesen, wenn du die IP manuel eingeben musstest, musstest du auch den Gateway eingeben.

Wozu brauchst du den Gateway?
Stell auf dyn. IP Adressenbezug und der Rechner sollte laufen.


----------



## Jaze (21. Februar 2004)

Ich brauch den für xbox live aber ich musste die nicht eingeben.
wenn ich auf manuell stelle bezieht der die nummern von selbst?
wenn nein wo bekomme ich sie denn dann her?

danke im voraus

Jaze


----------



## IRQ (21. Februar 2004)

Wie ist deinen XBox ans Internet angeschlossen? Wenn Sie über einen Router ins Internet geht, musst du die IP des Routers eintragen.


----------



## server (21. Februar 2004)

Du musst auf dynamischen IP bezug stellen, so dass dir dein Internetprovider eine IP Adresse zuweissen kann.
Dadurch bekommst du auch eine Gateway Nummer und eine Subnetmask zugewiesen, danach sollte das Internet funktionieren.


----------



## Jaze (21. Februar 2004)

nee die xbox ist direkt mit dem modem verbunden.
wenn die ip dynamisch bezogen wird wo steht das denn dann alles?
sorry bin Pc nerd.

danke im voraus
Jaze


----------



## Jaze (21. Februar 2004)

und wo kann ich denn einstellen das die 
IP dynamisch bezogen wird?


----------



## server (21. Februar 2004)

Ich kenn mich mit der X-Box nicht aus, welches Betriebssystem ist den drauf?


----------



## Jaze (21. Februar 2004)

ich hab XP drauf.
die serviceleute von netcologne sagen das ich das nicht machen kann weil der server die adressen automatisch vergibt. ich sehe die nummern aber trotzdem nicht.

Danke Im Voraus
Jaze


----------

